# HP P212, ciss driver, 10.0-RELEASE and LTO tape drive



## ggallo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi All!

I'm installing a Bacula backup system on a HP DL320e Gen8 v2 server, with FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 OS. This is a brand new machine.
Everything is fine but the external tape (HP StorageWorks 920 SAS LTO3) drive.

The drive is mounted in a HP StorageWorks 1U case and attached to a HP SmartArray P212 controller (got these two as used from the customer). The P212 sees the tape drive (the only place to watch this on this server is the HP Intelligent Provisioning software), but the OS only find the P212, loads the ciss driver as ciss0 bus, and show me that nothing connected to this device/bus.
I read the ciss(4) man page that says something about loading the ciss driver at boot time (but this is already loaded), and says about enabling the hidden devices with a sysctl at boot time (but this sysctl doesn't exist in 10.0-RELEASE).

Are there anybody who knows anything about this hardware on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

Are you using a custom kernel or the GENERIC one?


----------



## ggallo (Mar 26, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Are you using a custom kernel or the GENERIC one?



I'm using the stock GENERIC kernel.


```
FreeBSD backupsrv.mase.local 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014 root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

